#ubuntu-zh 2011-05-09
<Apple67_> 这边这么清淡的？
#ubuntu-zh 2011-05-12
<xuwu125> 为什么没人在啊？
#ubuntu-zh 2011-05-15
<lamude> hi
#ubuntu-zh 2012-05-07
<c__> 谁知道怎么安装声卡驱动
#ubuntu-zh 2012-05-11
<drklordz404batma> drklordz404batman123pro
#ubuntu-zh 2013-05-09
<cefency> 嘿
<cefency> 有人吗
